# My house progress so far - over the years



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

really an army of one :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL - worn out like one, too. LOL

So - Today I finished painting in the bathroom, no big whoop. I like the colors (various shades of blue - the tile is blue/grey, too) But I'm in a money crunch so for the next few days I can't do the last bit of plumbing, I still need to buy a few little fittings.

So I think I'll start to tackle the vanity modification. I've never done this before and can't afford to screw it up so I'm going to plan it out carefull and take things slowly. . .plumbing and refinishing the tub will wait 'til next week.

There are a few things I'm having to consider for the dresser to vanity modification. It's a cheaply made dresser, for one thing, but I liked the style and it was cheap at a flea market. . . and one of the few dressers actually wide enough to put two large sinks on without a decoratively cut top and that would fit our taste and plan.

The overall idea for the dresser is to have the plumbing to be fully encased inside the dresser, nothing protruding out the back - the dresser must be flush against the wall. However, I don't want to encourage a water-damage disaster so I need to make the plumbing easily accessible from the back with some sort of a cutaway access or even partial encasement in a pvc shield to prevent leaks from causing serious damage.

I might add a false back to deepen the dresser - disguise it as a shelf with sides that comedown to conceal pipes in the back, it all depends on what I find when I start to really work on it.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I've cut out a plywood template for the sinks - I need to finesse it a bit so the sink sits more snug in the opening but for a first go it's pretty close, I was worried it would take me a long time to get it right.

In the pic you can see the style of sink. yep - it's a utility sink from a gas station bathroom - I have two that match. I will be having the faucets re-chromed. The faucet surface attachment is a unique angle that I didn't see anywhere else so these were perfect. It's great that the faucets are in working condition because I couldn't find anything new or used that would sit right without spending a fortune. The sinks with faucets were a total of $10.00 at a Habitat for Humanity's Restore - the best place for used items.


----------



## sbentley (May 5, 2015)

Have you been doing all of this work by yourself and your husband? That's amazing. What do you do to prepare, or have you always been a DIYer?


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i remember reading the old post about your kitchen. i really wanted to see how that turned out, did you ever finish it?


----------

